# proud daddy....



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

It's official...He catches more fish than you  Seriously, Good job Dad!

By the way, I have left the dock to go "scouting" many times. I have yet to NOT wet a line. It just never works.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> It's official...He catches more fish than you


stole the words out of my mouth! 

So is that the first fish in the new boat?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You also teach him about skipping work and school to go fishing? ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats Brandon,

excellent job dad


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i never got a call do you have any fish left i can come over


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay Brandon!! Way to go Curtis!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome job Brandon!!! BTW, Brandon with a red looks better in a black cooler and Skirtus dont know how to fish..... ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice work Brandon. Both catching the fish and keeping dad on track. 

WTG Curtis. It don't get better than that. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## RedQuest (Jul 20, 2007)

Good job Curtis! You should be proud. That'll probably be the biggest redfish you'll ever have in your boat. ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to go Dad, nothing better than get a kid his first red, especially when it's your kid! Great job Curtis! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
Weedy


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

good job dhaddy [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------

